# Springfeild Compact For Conceal Carry Whats Your Opinions On The 45ACP?



## bgreene89

Hey,
I am getting ready to buy a handgun soon preferably a 45ACP for conceal carry. The reason for a 45 caliber is because I start BLET on Jan. 5th, and after I graduate, I want to carry this when I'm off duty. And also as a conceal carry gun before I start work, and also all the time because I have a CCP. Whats your opinions on this Springfield 45 compact 4" barrel? And do you see a problem with me conceal carrying this with a in the pants holster?

Springfield Armory
direct link to the firearm above

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## Kharuger

I'd go for the SubCompact w/3" barrel...Easier to CC and a bit lighter but PLENTY enough gun for off-duty... I find myself appreciating "smaller and lighter" more as the years unfold. But it would mean going to .40 (or 9mm) so you may not be into it. I'm just sayin'... the .45 "Compact" isn't really very compact. 
PS: If you want to stick with .45 in light and concealable... If you're willing to go single-stack, any of the Kahrs are sturdy and reliable and come in various sizes... I have CW45 and CW9 (they're great). Double-stack... the Para-Ordinance Warthog is worth a look at 24 oz. 10+1.


----------



## recoilguy

Kahr CW45.....nice gun my choice in the situation you described.

Springfield XD my buddy has one and he loves his. 4" barrel almost always with him anywhere he is. He is not an easy to please guy but is always talking up his XD45

RCG


----------



## zhurdan

A 4" is as small as I'd recommend in a 1911. Any shorter and you start running into geometry issues/reliability issues. I carry a Raptor Pro II 4" 1911 in a Kirkpatrick Hidden Defense IWB holster nearly every day with no issues. Please also look into spare magazine holsters as well. People often times get caught up in the "but it's a .45" hoopla, where they should be worried about "but there's only 8-9 rounds available" issue instead.

Here's my leather and gun...


----------



## PM

I have an XD .45 compact and it requires an uncomfortably tight belt to keep my pants up. It's heavy, especially with the 13 rnd mag in it. I just bought an XDm 9mm with the 4.5" barrel and full grip. It's also heavy, but obviously not quite as bad. I have never had any version of XD FTE, FTF, or stovepipe. I love them and don't think twice about trusting my life to one, which is not true for any other gun I've owned except my S&W revolvers.

That said, if I was going to carry my gun everywhere, which I don't, I would get the 9mm subcompact XDm and fall back on accuracy, dependability, and round count. If you can shoot worth a damn, you will have no problem taking someone down with the little XDm. I hate to even think about it, but it won't surprise me if I end up buying one. It's the closest thing to a bug that is a real stopper. That's what I'd get.


----------



## mikiec

My XD 45 4" is very accurate but, for me, a little heavy for CC. I have a Colt Defender 45 for CC. For the life of me I cannot understand why people say never go smaller than 4 inch in a 1911 stype. I have over 3000 rounds through the Colt, it is a 3inch ,and never a problem.

Mike


----------



## draak

I have 3 different CCW guns that I carry, depending on how I dress. My winter time gun is a Springfield V10 Ultra Compact 45. It is my favorite CCW. 3 1/2 inch barrel with 7+1 load. Very accurate and reliable, never had an issue with it. It is very heavy and tough to conceal. That is why I only carry it in the winter. Heavier clothes make it easier.


----------



## jakeleinen1

XD 45 sweet gun but not for CCW

Go 9mm something or get a Glock 30 if you really have to carry a .45


----------

